# Oslo fjord pilots went on strike, traffic closed [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

42 pilots in Oslo fjord went on strike starting from 0600 May 24

More...


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

have to blame Bob Crowe.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

They are still taking non-industrial inaction, negotiations set to resume Tues 29/05/12.

I was plotting MSC Opera yesterday, which was supposed to call at Oslo, and saw that they spent the day on Gothenburg instead.
No doubt the 'Guests' will have something to say about that.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> have to blame Bob Crowe.



May as well, gets blamed for most things(Thumb)(Read)

Ray(POP)


----------

